
DOT says drivers don't have to be human - Quyzyx
https://www.wired.com/story/dot-says-drivers-dont-have-to-be-human/
======
sharemywin
Wonder how tickets work with an autonomous system? Does each system get it's
license suspended if it gets to many points? every version get a fresh start?

In the beginning sure it will "follow" all the rules etc. But once real money
and competition get involved there's no reason people wouldn't run the system
to the "legal limit" (aka over) and try it hide. VW emissions for example.

